# 928 Tour Series Irons



## PhilCr (Jun 15, 2021)

Hello, this is Phil in Vermilion OH. Does anyone know the original source of these club heads?


----------



## Lucifer (Oct 25, 2011)

They're a Tommy Armour 845s clone.


----------



## PhilCr (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks so much. I paid $2 per club at a golf course pro shop in disrepair and managed to find a complete set 3-PW scattered around the shop. True Temper TT Lite shafts and in very good condition. They hit very well!


----------



## PhilCr (Jun 15, 2021)

Hello, Phil in Vermilion OH. I found these clubs (2-PW) at an estate sale. They are in great condition and I paid $4 per club! Does anyone know anything about these clubs? There is no particular brand name on them, so I think they're probably from a golf component company.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

I would GUESS that they are just a set of clubs made "generically" . Found lots of references/pics to "tour series limited edition" clubs that look similar (identical?) to yours.


----------



## PhilCr (Jun 15, 2021)

a seller on ebay is calling them Ping. I think not. Can't wait to hit them.


----------



## PhilCr (Jun 15, 2021)

It turns out these are ladies club length. I'll have to get my wife playing again.


----------



## Len the Amateur (Apr 6, 2021)

PhilCr said:


> a seller on ebay is calling them Ping. I think not. Can't wait to hit them.


Ya, the "sound" they _might_ make when hit 😉. No logo = generic.


----------

